# Galerie erstellen in HTML?



## codie04 (7. Januar 2005)

Hallo!
Ich möchte gern eine galerie für meine Homepage erstellen .
Diese soll mit vor - und zurück button ausgestattet sein.

Es muss doch eine Möglichkeit geben das in HTML zu realisieren oder?
Ich habe die Suchfunktion im Forum schon ausgiebig genuzt aber immer nur sachen über php und java gefunden. Möchte aber gern HTML.
Meine Versuche schlugen fehl, weil ich immer nur zwei oder drei Bilder ansehen konnte, dann war schluss und ich konnte auch nicht mehr zurück. 
Ich brauche auch keine Schleife, um die Bilder von vorn "Durchlaufen " zu lassen.

Wäre schön, wenn mir jemand einen Tip geben könnte!


----------



## Layna (7. Januar 2005)

REIN in HTML wird dir dann nciht anderes übrig bleiben als für jedes Bild eine Seite zu erstellen in der du das Bild manuell einpflegst, ebenso den link vorwärts und zurück... 
Dass klappt bei EIN PAAR  bildern die du haben willst, aber schon das erste Bild das rausfliegt bedeutet einiges an Änderungen...


----------



## redlama (7. Januar 2005)

Wie man Bilder in HTML einfügt, weißt Du?
Vor und zurück würde ich wie folgt lösen:
	
	
	



```
<a href="seitenname">zur&uuml;ck</a>
<a href="seitenname">vor</a>
```
Anstelle von "seitenname" musst Du natürlich immer den Namen der jeweiligen Seite einsetzen.
Bsp.: Du bist auf der ersten Seite der Galerie (galerie1.html). Dann brauchst Du kein "zurück", es sein denn zu einer Auswahlseite. Für vor könnte der Seitenname "galerie2.html" lauten.
Auf der 2. Seite (galerie2.html) hast Du dann ein "zurück" auf "galerie1.html" und ein "vor" auf "galerie3.html" usw.
Oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?

redlama


----------



## codie04 (7. Januar 2005)

Hallo! 
Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten!
Ja, das mit den mehreren Seiten habe ich probiert. Ist  eine etwas unglückliche Lösung weil ich auf HTML angewiesen bin (ist ne Hausarbeit). Ich wollte nur gern noch was nettes zun schauen einbauen.
PHP müsste ich erklähren können unddas schaffe ich auf die schnelle nicht mehr.

Ansonsten: Wo bekomme ich den mal so ein einfach aufgebautes skript?
Sollte ich wohl mal bei google schauen. Brauchte dann nur noch eine grobe erklährung wie es funktioniert und wie ich es einbinden kann.


----------



## lepl (7. Januar 2005)

Wenn es nur auf IE laufen muss. Kannst du es mit <span> machen.


----------



## codie04 (7. Januar 2005)

Es soll auf möglichst vielen Browsern laufen...


----------

